# Laminate for nestbox ?



## billmccoy (Aug 20, 2013)

Lowes's, Home Depot, sell the prefab storage organizers that are a series of 12" x 12" x 12" boxes in combinations of 6 to 9 units. (brand names Closetmaid and Martha Stewart). They are constructed of what appears to be particle board covered with smooth laminate. Would these be suitable to adapt for a quick and easy nest box, or would the laminate be too slick for the floor ? (if so, couldn't you add 1/8 in plywood bottom cover) ? Any input for a beginner appreciated.


----------



## Crazybird (Jul 13, 2013)

Might be ok if you put thick bedding in it. You would definatly need to keep eye on any young to make to make sure there is no splay leg going on. A bit small for my preference.


----------



## likebirds (Oct 22, 2012)

Even with the slick surface it wont take long after the birds poop on it a few times that it will be ok.


----------



## Rod Hultquist (Aug 23, 2009)

You might use 11.75 x11.75 squares cut from luan. Easy to pull out and scrape then slide back intothe box.


----------



## billmccoy (Aug 20, 2013)

Thanks for the input. It is appreciated.
Bill


----------



## Jay3 (May 4, 2008)

You could use wood for the floor, but that is still really small for a nest box. The birds can hardly turn around in that, and then if they had 2 babies, it would really be crowded. I would build something larger.


----------



## likebirds (Oct 22, 2012)

Jay 3 is right. 12 by 12 would be ok for perches but to small for nesting. When babies reach about a month old the parents are already working on laying two more eggs.


----------



## wyllm (Nov 24, 2012)

I have considered laminate floor tiles, cut to size. Lowe's sells cheap ones around $.45 each. I reckon they'll be easily cleaned and cheaply replaced. I've also see box designs using wire shelving so droppings fall through. I could lay a paper underlayer and change that out weekly or more as needed.


----------

